# Multiplying babies!



## UnlabeledMama (Jun 20, 2013)

We had another kindle day before yesterday!  The first time we counted we got 4, then we got 5 yesterday morning.  Last night when we gave the night feed we got 6!  I'm almost afraid to check this morning!


----------



## nawma (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol. It can be difficult to count new buns especially if the doe is not interested in allowing you to rummage thru her nest. Congrats on your litter.


----------



## Sarah Wood (Apr 26, 2014)

That happened to us. We counted and there were 7. I went back and counted again that evening and there were 8. The next morning I found 9 and that evening I found 10. Crazy.


----------

